# Baked Rigatoni Cake - A Stuffed Pasta Dish Recipe



## BettyR (Jul 12, 2007)

My two nephews, 10 and 12 years old came to stay with me for a week while their mom was recovering from surgery on her foot. The kids wanted to make something special for their mom for dinner when she came to pick them up. I was searching the net for something to make with kids and found this. 

Baked Rigatoni Cake and more delicious recipes, smart cooking tips, and video demonstrations on marthastewart.com

We subbed a jar a Ragu sauce for the tomatoes but other wise followed the recipe. The kids had a ball putting this together and their mom loved it. The kids were so happy with how it turned out and it was very good!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 12, 2007)

Good job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Looks like a fun recipe to make.


----------



## Aria (Jul 18, 2007)

Betty R, What a "beautiful" Baked Rigatoni Cake.  Thanks for the recipe and the site.  Aria


----------



## keltin (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow! That looks great. I’ve got to make this. Thanks for sharing; it’s now on the menu for this weekend.


----------



## Barb L. (Jul 18, 2007)

_Thanks for sharing, hubby will love it !  Looks yummy !!
_


----------



## BettyR (Jul 18, 2007)

You are all very welcome!!


----------



## QSis (Jul 18, 2007)

Geez, Betty, I think yours looks better than the professionally photographed one!

That's a fantastic presentation!  Terrific idea!

Lee


----------



## BettyR (Jul 18, 2007)

QSis said:
			
		

> Geez, Betty, I think yours looks better than the professionally photographed one!
> 
> That's a fantastic presentation!  Terrific idea!
> 
> Lee



Thank you, the boys said the same thing, they thought that ours looked better. 

I didn’t measure the cheese, I just put some on and I guess we probably used more cheese than she did and we used a jar of Ragu instead of a can of tomatoes, which made the sauce thicker and more tomato-ey.


----------

